

Mozilla looking to redesign browser bookmarking with Dropzilla - unstoppableted
http://www.techspot.com/news/50673-mozilla-looking-to-redesign-browser-bookmarking-with-dropzilla.html

======
johnmurch
Bookmarks need a MAJOR redesign, so glad to see this. So much technology has
changed and yet no one has kept up. Delicious used to be my go to place as I
have been using it since 2005, but no one integrates/leverage social and all
the other players out there.

Buffer + evernote + pocket + email + screenshot = awesome new bookmarking
tool.

On top of bookmarking, you want content to be able to archive and follow up.
Be notified if a site you bookmarked has updated. Get all the details of a
sites (twitter/facebook/etc. link up with data and see if ur already following
them,etc.)

Build a bookmarking system with utility as a service/tool and not as a
storage/organizer. Think about how many links you tweet/share/etc. Make it
easier to do this and actually find stuff that you saved but can't remember.

Okay - enough of the rant!

~~~
rooshdi
Bookmarking is an interesting phenomenon, as there are so many different ways
people prefer to save and access information. In your case, you may want to
check out how Kippt allows you to archive all your shared links from Buffer:

<http://blog.kippt.com/2012/10/03/buffer-archive/>

------
webwanderings
This has been discussed here earlier
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4714341>

------
noonespecial
I've been drag-and-dropping my favicons to a folder tree on my desktop for
years. Dropbox made this become awesome since now my bookmarks follow me
everywhere. Screen shotting would be nice as would being built in to the
browser, but they're going to have to replicate the dropbox feature to
convince me.

------
josso
If only it was some kind of browser-independent way to do it. :/

------
desbest
One word: Pinterest

